# Venison stew on a snowy day



## radio (Dec 7, 2013)

It's not smoked, but couldn't figure a better place to post about venison.

With 8 to 10 inches of snow in the forecast, I knew I would be sticking close to the house yesterday and today so thawed out a package of last years Venison.  Didn't get to hunt this season and am being miserly with what little I have left













deermeat1.jpg



__ radio
__ Dec 7, 2013


















stew1.jpg



__ radio
__ Dec 7, 2013






Love me some homemade biscuits!













biscuits1.jpg



__ radio
__ Dec 7, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks great! Tasty looking biscuits to!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2013)

Fantastic! I could have eaten that mound of venison raw even! It looks spectacular! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 8, 2013)

x2 for what Case said!

I'd love to see your recipes for the venison stew and your biscuits!  Would you be willing to share them?


----------



## radio (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks DS and Leah!

Snorkelinggirl:  Not really a "recipe" as I seldom measure anything, but here goes.  Cut the meat into 3/4 to 1 inch cubes and dredge in seasoned plain flour.  Heat oil over medium high heat and drop in the meat, stirring or turning as needed until it is well browned.  Remove and drain on paper towels before adding it to enough boiling water to just cover the meat and the potatoes you will be adding.

I usually add two to four tablespoons of beef base to give more flavor.  Simmer the meat until tender before adding vegetables

Peel and dice potatoes in 3/4 to 1 inch cubes and add sliced carrots and celery if desired.  I was out of carrots and detest celery in soups and stews, so didn't add those.  This time I did add a bit of Kitchen Bouquet to darken the stew, but couldn't taste it at all.

Saute one medium yellow onion in butter and add to the stew during the last few minutes of cooking.  If stew is too thin, make a roux with flour and butter to thicken the stew.  Be sure to brown the roux or it will taste like flour paste.  One can use corn starch to thicken it with, but I prefer roux.  Stir when adding the roux or it will likely clump.

I gave up rolling out my biscuits a long time ago and make drop biscuits now. This should get you close

heat oven to 420°

In large bowl, combine

about 3 cups of plain flour

2 tbsp baking powder

about 1 tsp of kosher salt

cut in half a stick of butter if desired

1 1/2 cups of milk warmed in microwave

Add most of the milk and stir just until combined.  if too loose, add a bit more flour.  if too dry, add a bit more milk.  Mixture should be loose enough that it slumps just a bit when scooped up in a big spoon and dropped in a pan.  if the dough is too dry the biscuits will be tough and not raise very well

Add at least a tablespoon of oil in baking pan and prop up one end.  drop biscuits in oil and turn over to coat both sides before moving to upper end of pan.  repeat with remaining dough.  Bake until tops are light golden brown, remove and brush with butter if desired.

Biscuits will have a crunchy brown bottom.  If you don't like them this way, reduce oven heat to 375°


----------



## driedstick (Dec 8, 2013)

That looks great cant wait to see the final result. Smoked or not that looks great


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 8, 2013)

radio said:


> Thanks DS and Leah!
> 
> Snorkelinggirl:  Not really a "recipe" as I seldom measure anything, but here goes.  Cut the meat into 3/4 to 1 inch cubes and dredge in seasoned plain flour.  Heat oil over medium high heat and drop in the meat, stirring or turning as needed until it is well browned.  Remove and drain on paper towels before adding it to enough boiling water to just cover the meat and the potatoes you will be adding.
> I usually add two to four tablespoons of beef base to give more flavor.  Simmer the meat until tender before adding vegetables
> ...



Awesome. Thanks so much for the recipes and great detailed explanation!


----------

